# moroccan diesel



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi everyone, just got back from morocco and while i was there noticed that there is normally two kinds of diesel, gasoil, 60p a litre and gasoil 350 which is about 90p a litre . i put both in over the trip with no problems but just wondered what the difference was?? dont want to damage my engine by using diesel thats not up to scratch but would also like to take advantage of the cheaper fuel, thanks in advance sean


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

One is lower quality... doesn't work too well with all models of motorhome engine, can play up computer, sensors and block injectors etc... I had someone tell me who'd been out there, they said some people used it and their motorhomes run like a bag of bolts then went into limp home mode.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks snelly, 350 for me then, better safe than sorry, cheers sean


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sean, what a hairy beast - and, no, I'm not talking about the gekko!


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi pippin, it is my winter coat, and tis a chameleon not a borin old gecko!! all the best sean


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes Its A Cameleon.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

This one lives in my garden


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi 38rover, never seen em in spain only on the algarve. i am in camping buganvilla near marbella at the moment , got geckos but no cameleons. bit cold for them at the mo i expect. regards sean


----------



## TonyG44 (Sep 4, 2008)

*diesel*

that's strange
i have a vw t5 and used both types of diesel
and could not tell the difference in performance

zee germans tell me you may need to replace the fuel filter more often than normal and the van would need a service quicker

some say the cheap diesel is better for your engine containing sulphur
but pollutes the environment more? depends on your stance on this

the vw seemed to be happy on it, good job as you cannot find the euro diesel off the beaten track

T


----------

